# Bass pro gun pkgs, T/C Omega vs. CVA Accura



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2009)

Guys how does the T/C Omega stack up against the CVA Accura?
Can they both use the 209 primer? (I know nothing about blackpowder guns)
BPS has the T/C Omega with a 3x9x40 bushnell D.O.A. scope, strap, starter kit and case for $399.00
how does that compare to :
CVA Accura with 3x9x40 scope, strap and soft case for $549.00.
I'm looking to get into black powder, I would like a good accurate rig, but I can't break the bank...
Advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2009)

I know nothing about the CVA but I will be at BPS in Macon this weekend Reping the TC.

Yes the Omega uses a 209 primer.  The Omega’s unique action operates by using the forward motion of the trigger guard lever to pivot the breech block downward, allowing easy access to the 209 primer pocket. Once primed, the lever is pulled rearward, raising the breech block and sealing the breech. This closed breech design seals the 209 primer away from rain, snow or sleet.  

Cleaning the Omega is as simple as it gets. Pivot the breech block down; unscrew the breech plug; clean. No further disassembly is necessary. No bolt to remove, no barrel to remove and the stock can be left on.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have an Omega.  Mine is very accurate and easy to clean.


----------



## Doyle (Aug 6, 2009)

I love my Omega Z5.  The  Z5 is the plane-jane version with a black stock.  For the life of me, I can't understand why the special camo/stainless versions of the Omega are so much more expensive than the Z5.   Mine puts the bullet exactly where I want it to.  I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## cathooker (Aug 6, 2009)

*T/C Omega* would be my choice. T/C makes a good product.


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been shooting T/C products for 25+ years and don't have one complaint.

 Never have  owned a CVA and never will.
My .02 worth


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 6, 2009)

i have the Omega.........good guns


----------



## contender* (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't have an Omega but have had several blackpowder TC's over the years and wouldn't consider anything other than TC. Mainly because of the great customer service.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been looking at a muzzle loader and am probably going to go with the Encore by T/C so if i want i can add other barrels


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 7, 2009)

had them both in my hands and on the range and the omega is hands down a better feeling and hooting gun...or at least it was when we shot them both


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 7, 2009)

btw, after you get the gun, come back here and we will talk about all needed to fall in love with this sport and throw away your centerfires


----------



## Randy (Aug 7, 2009)

I got a box of catalogs in today from TC so I will have them at BPS this weeknd if anybody wants one.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 7, 2009)

*fall in love?*



Jim Thompson said:


> btw, after you get the gun, come back here and we will talk about all needed to fall in love with this sport and throw away your centerfires



While I deeply appreciate your affinity for muzzleloading,
(when I'm shooting for fun, I shoot my black powder guns) I'm never giving up my centerfire guns. I may quit using centerfire revolvers, I have found some ballistics data from Hogdedon that suggest I can achieve near 44 magnum velocity from my ROA. I'm gonna continue to sling rounds from my 30tc and my 30-06 at 3000 fps when I'm after whitetails or pigs and everyone else is using them. I would like to see a longer muzzleloading season in our great state. I don't look for that to ever happen unless the DNR decided to give us some days in Jan when the centerfire season is over.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 8, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> While I deeply appreciate your affinity for muzzleloading,
> (when I'm shooting for fun, I shoot my black powder guns) I'm never giving up my centerfire guns. I may quit using centerfire revolvers, I have found some ballistics data from Hogdedon that suggest I can achieve near 44 magnum velocity from my ROA. I'm gonna continue to sling rounds from my 30tc and my 30-06 at 3000 fps when I'm after whitetails or pigs and everyone else is using them. I would like to see a longer muzzleloading season in our great state. I don't look for that to ever happen unless the DNR decided to give us some days in Jan when the centerfire season is over.



sometime last year I decided I was full time smokepolling and sold all of my centerfire rifles and barrels and havent looked back.  something about the smoker that I absolutely fell in love with, and _my _accuracy with my encore is better than any centerfire I have ever owned.

that being said, yall continue shooting whatever floats your boat and have all kinds of fun doing it


----------



## whitworth (Aug 8, 2009)

*Reminds me its like Greek to me*

"(I know nothing about blackpowder guns)"

And I know nothing about muzzle loaders, unless they are blackpowder guns.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 8, 2009)

*basic smokepole info*



whitworth said:


> "(I know nothing about blackpowder guns)"
> 
> And I know nothing about muzzle loaders, unless they are blackpowder guns.



Ain't much to know, Most muzzleloaders are made for black powder only. You measure up some powder. For a 50 caliber you are fairly safe with starting out at 60 grains. (if it is designed for maximum loads up to 150 grains.) pour your powder down the barrel, tap the side of the barrel to shake any granules all the way down, cut a patch and lube it, center a ball on the patch and ram it down the barrel. Pretty simple stuff. 

If you are shooting percussion rifles you then seat a #11 cap on the nipple cock the hammer and pull the trigger. Big cloud of smoke and with just a little skill and a little luck u made a hole in your target with the ball.

Flintlocks are just a little different. You measure your powder and seat ur ball just like the percussion cap. Now instead of seating a cap on a nipple u pour a measured amount of FFFFg powder in your flash pan, drop the frizzen on top and cock the hammer. when u have drawn a bead on the target pull the trigger and wait for it. the powder in the flash pan burns and ignites the charge pushing the ball down the barrel and hopefully into the spot you drew the bead.

For modern 209 primer stuff you charge the powder and projectile just like the others. only u have inline ignition. this ignition system does not have to make a turn to ignite your powder. These are just the basics but enough to make you dangerous. READ and HEED the owners manual for ur gun.   do not use smokeless powders in a gun made for black powder. 

OBTW there are cartridge guns made for BP that load at the breech. They are fun too. especially when u load ur own. U can load modern cartridges for black powder but mostly know that they are going to shoot a little softer than smokeless powders. Some modern cartridges were designed for black powder and after the invention of smokeless powders were still used with smokeless.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 8, 2009)

So I go to BPS in Lawrenceville, to get that Thompson pkg,...they only brought in 3pkgs?! all were gone.
Does anyone shoot open sights?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 8, 2009)

*iron sights*



RipperIII said:


> So I go to BPS in Lawrenceville, to get that Thompson pkg,...they only brought in 3pkgs?! all were gone.
> Does anyone shoot open sights?


I've always shot open sighs on my smokepoles. Would not take a shot at a deer with a smokepole unless he was close enough for me to feel comfortable with using iron sights. Having said that, let me tell ya I've hit several trees and muscadine vines instead of my target because of using iron sights. Missed a dang fine buck at 30 steps because of a three inch oak tree that blended in with the deer's coloration.


----------



## patriot15joe (Aug 8, 2009)

i got a cva wolf, its about 100 bucks cheeper and very accurate out of the box. also easy to clean.


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Aug 31, 2009)

*CVA issues.*

Do some research on the CVA stuff.  CVA Have been some problems with the quality of the metal used to make these guns which have caused some burst barrels.  I was planning on using a friends CVA Optima in Colorado in September.  after doing some reading, I am shooting the old TC Black Diamond.  Do some research before you buy.  
Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- shame too!  In practice I really had the CVA shooting great.  I just can't afford the chance of a "accidental" burst barrell in the Colorado back country.


----------



## ProlineNSX (Oct 8, 2009)

CVA anyday.    I have the CVA Wolf, shoot it on a regular basis, and It's deadly accurate.


----------

